# Quel logiciel pour un clone bootable ?



## Garvleiz (30 Mai 2011)

Toute la question est dans le titre mais quelqu'un peu m'airder sur les différences entre:
-Carbon Copy Cloner         et
-Super Duper

C'est pour faire un clone bootable, partitionner des disques dur externes, sauvegrarder des applis
En dehors de mon mac (pro), gerer plusieur OS :windows, LINUX, snow léopard...
Merci


----------



## Flibust007 (31 Mai 2011)

A mon sens, il n'y en a pas vraiment.
Ils sont excellents tous les deux et permettent d'obtenir le même résultat.
Le mieux, serait de les télécharger et de les essayer afin de capter les éventuelles nuances qui te conviennent mieux dans l'un par rapport à l'autre.
Si je me souviens bien, Carbon copy est le plus ancien des deux.
Ils doivent être gratuits mais l'usage de SuperDuper pourrait être limité dans le temps avec paiement à la clé. A voir.


----------



## r e m y (31 Mai 2011)

SuperDuper peut être utilisé en version gratuite pour faire un clone complet.

Par contre, il faut passer à la version payante pour ensuite pouvoir actualiser le clone sans le refaire intégralement


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Par contre, il faut passer à la version payante pour ensuite pouvoir actualiser le clone sans le refaire intégralement


Et ça, ça change la vie :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Mai 2011)

Bonjour

En ce qui me concerne, pour faire un clone bootable, j'utilise la commande en ligne « dd ». Dans certains cas, l'_Utilitaire de disque_ le permet également.


Je pense utile de rappeler que le terme « clone » est actuelle utilisé à tort et à travers, notamment par les éditeurs et les utilisateurs de logiciels dits de «clonage», et que cela mène souvent à faire des erreurs.

Le clone (véritable) d'un disque est une copie fidèle, jusque dans les moindres détails de sa structure, y compris les éléments inaccessibles aux applications.

On qualifie souvent de clone (mais à tort) un volume synchronisé ou un backup, lesquels peuvent restituer les mêmes dossiers et fichiers que l'original (directement ou en les reconstituant) mais présentent un contenu physique différent. Ces différences peuvent empêcher la copie d'être utilisée comme un volume système.


Par ailleurs, il convient de faire la différence entre le disque et les volumes qu'il contient. Pour qu'un disque soit bootable, il faut déjà qu'il contiennent un volume bootable. Mais il faut également qu'en dehors de ses volumes il contienne les informations désignant le volume bootable à utiliser en cas de boot.

En conséquence, le seul clonage d'un volume bootable sur un support extérieur ne suffit pas à créer une copie bootable.


----------



## Garvleiz (31 Mai 2011)

Merci beaucoup je telecharge donc les deux.
par contre (il me semble) pascal que une foi le clone fait "un vrai clone" il suffit juste de faire alt et choisir le dd pour que le mac boot le dd ou partitiono voulue non?? Ou il faut encore faireqqch ?? Bien sur connecter le dd.


----------



## Cyborg4 (31 Mai 2011)

Carbon Copy Cloner je les utiliser lors de mon passage sur un Vertex 3 et ces top!


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Mai 2011)

Garvleiz a dit:


> par contre (il me semble) pascal que une foi le clone fait "un vrai clone" il suffit juste de faire alt et choisir le dd pour que le mac boot le dd ou partitiono voulue non??


Oui. Le « vrai » clone d'un disque bootable est forcément bootable, donc utilisable en démarrant le Mac avec la touche Alt appuyée.


----------



## Garvleiz (31 Mai 2011)

Merci ! Et comment fait on pour booter la bonne partition du bon disque dur sans appuyer sur alt.


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Mai 2011)

On peut le faire en l'indiquant dans _Préférences Système > Démarrage_.

Toutefois, cela suppose que le disque externe soit par la suite toujours branché et allumé avant de démarrer le Mac.


----------



## Garvleiz (31 Mai 2011)

Super ca marche.

Ps: mon ssd bootable est a la place du super drive


----------



## kooskoos1814 (5 Juin 2011)

Cyborg4 a dit:


> Carbon Copy Cloner je les utiliser lors de mon passage sur un Vertex 3 et ces top!


Même chose, je fais deux sauvegardes complètes par mois avec, relativement rapide compte-tenu du volume de données à sauver.


----------



## AZTT (4 Novembre 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, pour faire un clone bootable, j'utilise la commande en ligne « dd ». Dans certains cas, l'_Utilitaire de disque_ le permet également.
> 
> ...



il est possible d'avoir plus de précisions sur le CLONAGE possible à partir de l'existant dans l'utilitaire DISQUE MAC OS X..?

seconde question... aucun soucis avec le clonage quand on va remplacer le disque dur interne 1To par un 3To..? c'est juste l'image bootable qui sera "recollé" sur le nouveau 3To? 

merci pour votre éclairage..


----------



## Zicola (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Il y a également Synchronize! Pro X (payant)
C'est ce que j'utilise, et c'est la réplique exacte de mon disque interne.
Avec de nombreuses possibilités, et bien sûre boostable, actualisation du clone sans le refaire intégralement.


----------



## edd72 (5 Novembre 2012)

100 (Synchronize X), ça fait sacrément cher pour faire ce que CCC fait à la perfection.


----------



## litobar71 (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Tri-BACKUP depuis 2006 pour le clonage, synchronisation etc... avec DD externes et si j'écris avec cet iMac de 2005 c'est grâce à lui.

Payant mais avec pas mal de possibilités +ou- intéressantes suivant les besoins.

Étant avec une ancienne version 4.0.4 je ne connais pas la qualité de celle pour Mac Intel.


----------



## Erwan S. (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

De mon coté j'essaye un logiciel découvert il y a peu : PsyncX. Il est totalement en français, à l'air très simple d'utilisation et bénéficie d'une page d'explication clair :
http://www.portices.fr/formation/Res/OrdiMacintosh/Osx/PsyncX/index.html


----------

